# adding a picture



## dale (Sep 19, 2006)

How do I add a picture to my profile? When I go to edit my profile, click on picture, it says 'none'.  :roll:


----------



## ranger72 (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi There *dale!*

Welcome to the forums! :) 

1) You must be logged in.

2) Go to the Header Toolbar: Home*Forum*Memberlist*Profile* etc.

3) Hover cursor over "Profile" and left click...Go to the Tabbed Header Bar 
    and hover cursor over "Public" and Left Click.

4) That will open another pane with a three tabbed header Bar-Left click on
     "Base Info" Then hover your cursor over" Please upload a photo" and Left 
       Click.

5)  That will open your "Personal Gallery" Hover your cursor over the 
      "Upload Pic" button and left click. That will open your "Upload Pic"
      Window.

6)  Click on "Browse" to open the "My Pictures" on your Computer.

7)  Choose a pic of your choice checking the size requirements upload it.

8)  Once you have selected the pic you want Left Click on "Submit"!

9)  *Bingo!* You now have an image in your profile!


Hope this Helps!

ranger72 8)

OTBS # 14


----------

